# Can you ride a zorse/zony and a USEF "A" rated show?



## teafortwo (Nov 14, 2009)

Hm.. I was just wondering if walking in and riding a zorse would violate the rules? Does anyone know this? Has anyone heard of someone showing a zorse? I think it would be so awesome to have a jumper zorse. But is it against the rules?

Thanks


----------

